# My Direct Port Setup



## XXBOTTLEFEDXX (Nov 12, 2004)

Tell me what you think. It is my first attempt at direct port and at tube bending. Also there is a HUGE mistake in the install dont think it will have a big effect but nobody has noticed it yet. *CAN YOU!!!!!!*


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Pics too small to see a lot of detail.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

are the nozzles suppose to go BEFORE the injectors?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

does it clear the throttle cable?


----------



## XXBOTTLEFEDXX (Nov 12, 2004)

Well the error is really obvious. But the mentioned don't apply. The throttle cable will need to be modified. But the real problem is the lines coming out of the distribution blocks should be the furthest nozzle on the furthest exit port of the block.


----------

